# Samba

## Phancy Physicist

I have never been able to get samba running onn wireless. Anyone got a good link to an howto?

Other than www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml

this drives me mad. I did everything in the howto.

----------

## DawgG

how about this?

http://us5.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/

for more detailed help be sure to post some logs/error msgs.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## bobspencer123

do you have this setting in your smb.conf

'

```

interfaces = eth0 lo wlan0

```

or whatever your wireless device is named as?

I'm not sure if this is your problem but worth a shot

----------

## Veldrin

What exactly does not work?

You're only ranting, and not really describing your problem...

Does it work from the local Server? Does it work by ethernet/LAN?

 *Quote:*   

> do you have this setting in your smb.conf
> 
> ```
> interfaces = eth0 lo wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

Should not be necessary, as samba allows connection from all interfaces. removing that option seems more prudent at this stage.

----------

